# Help with breeding CRS's



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm about to embark into the realm of high grade CRS breeding. Before I plunk down hundreds of dollars for CRS's, there are a few things that I'm uncertain about. In other words: I'm far from a newbie to the aquarium inverts world, but there are still some things I have questions about.

1. Are there any books written (in English) on how to breed CRS? (I've seen Mike Senske's Japanese CRS catalogue from Japan; but I couldn't read a word of it.

2. I see that many CRS breeding tanks have a few bumblebee shrimp in them, why is this?

I have other questions pertaining to this matter; if anyone could point me towards a book or even web page (although I have already browsed web many pages/forums) that would guide me through breeding _dos and don'ts_ I would be very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Check out planetinverts.com there is some good info there along with members that are banking on High grade CRS!

It's actually Bee shrimp (I recently learned the difference myself) which is the "natural" form of CRS and it's to bring back good genes I believe.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

There no english written books about Crystal Red shrimp. Most information is via the forums and posted from user experiences. People mix in similar graded Black Bee shrimp (different from bumblebee shrimp) to strength the gene pool. You get about 50/50 black to red stripped shrimp offspring.

For your venture, keep things simple

20 gallon dedicated shrimp tank
Low maintanence plants that require no fertilization
Sponge filter
Daily feeding of algae wafers
Small weekly waterchanges
Temperature around 70-72 degrees
ADA aquasoil to help lower pH
Good luck,

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

In addition to John's excellent suggestions you might consider a canister filter if you can afford it as well. Just make sure to use a sponge on the filter inlet.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

++ on the canister filter. Or even 2 canister filters or a canister filter and a sponge filter. The more filtration the better. ie, I have an xp3 on a 33 gallon crs tank and a large sponge filter with a jebo canister on a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I gotta to agree w/ John. Use Aquasoil for low ph/kH, keep the water clean and stable low 70s temperature. The latter will be hard for us in SE Texas, that's why I use a chiller, or you can just control the room temp w/ an AC.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would think both parts would be hard for us down here in the south....

water comes out the tap in stones and temps that burn one day and freeze the next.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Q. post some of the pics of the new CRS that you got recently to those that haven't seen them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

For some reason I cant get good pictures of them with my camera but here are the ones I got.....


----------

